# Crear un adaptador de IDE a USB



## gabrielcanul

he visto en varias paginas de internet que existe dispositivos para convertir ya sea un HD o un CD de modo IDE a modo USB y me preguntaba si hay alguna forma de poder crear por nosotros mismo sin la necesidad de tener que comprarlo a determinadas tiendas.


----------



## maunix

gabrielcanul dijo:
			
		

> he visto en varias paginas de internet que existe dispositivos para convertir ya sea un HD o un CD de modo IDE a modo USB y me preguntaba si hay alguna forma de poder crear por nosotros mismo sin la necesidad de tener que comprarlo a determinadas tiendas.



Si tu pregunta es la de saber si lo puedes armar tu mismo.... mi respuesta es "sí, pero si sabes como hacerlo!!".

Hay pocas cosas que son prohibitivas de armar 'uno mismo'... el umbral está en el conocimiento de cómo hacerlas no de si se pueden realizar o no...

Los que hacen estas cosas, son personas como nosotros...

Si la pregunta fuera de si tu puedes armar un IC en tu casa ...  te diré que no porque la tecnología requerida es prohibitiva pero lo que tu planteas es realizable el tema es saberlo hacer...


----------



## elcuchi

http://rf.atnn.ru/s7/usb-ide2.GIF


----------



## javi_SS

no entiendo lo q sale en la foto....

q son los cuadros de colores con los numeros?
cuando en el amarilñlo dice por ejenplo... '32 DD7'  eso q kiere decir q va con el 'DD7' del cuadro gris?


----------

